# a short midi piano composition



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a piece I composed a few years back. I don't actually play piano myself. It's sort of a light hearted piece I think. I named it Crossword Puzzles. 

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

By the sound of the piece you have a good ear, but you should support it with a firm structure and a good foundation in theory.


----------

